# Carpentry work



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi any one know we're in Canada would be the best to find carpentery jobs iv been looking at Edmonton alberta but I just wanted other opinions


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dandiamond11 said:


> Hi any one know we're in Canada would be the best to find carpentery jobs iv been looking at Edmonton alberta but I just wanted other opinions


Lots of residential/high rise building happening in the Toronto area.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks do you know if Canada recognises UK qualifications


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

dandiamond11 said:


> Thanks do you know if Canada recognises UK qualifications


Canada is going through a downturn at the moment and it is pretty slow in lots of places. You could probably look in British Columbia as construction projects are coming down the pipe this spring. You might also want to look at places like Manitoba and Saskatchewan. More work there as well. Alberta is very very slow right now. 

Carpentry as a mandatory trade is decided upon by the provinces so depending on the province you go to, there are requirements for the trades. In Alberta and Saskatchewan Carpentry is an optional trade so you do not need any requirements to work in those provinces. Usually it is trades such as electrician, plumbing, HVAC, that are mandatory trades Carpentry seems to be more of an optional in most provinces.


----------



## dandiamond11 (Feb 13, 2016)

Are the places you have mentioned expensive places to live? Thanks for all the information


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Vancouver is stupidly expensive... London like in the cost of living, when compared to other parts of Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dandiamond11 said:


> Thanks do you know if Canada recognises UK qualifications



Carpentry will be regulated provincially and it will also depend on which qualification you have. For example, NVQs are meaningless here and are not recognized.


----------



## JALT (Mar 8, 2016)

dandiamond11 said:


> Hi any one know we're in Canada would be the best to find carpentery jobs iv been looking at Edmonton alberta but I just wanted other opinions


My mate's a UK carpenter moved to Regina Saskatchewan. Took him about 4 months to find work with a good CV (years of experience), but it's only a temporary contract. Don't know too much about it myself but I've heard him say that carpentry out here is a lot different to carpentry in the UK. Something like carpentry out here is almost lumped in with general construction so you might be doing plaster boards etc as well... can't help much more, but suggest you look at a few job adverts at the job description. Check out saskjobs.ca

Hope that's of some help


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

dandiamond11 said:


> Are the places you have mentioned expensive places to live? Thanks for all the information


Not a problem. Manitoba and Saskatchewan are relatively reasonable however housing in Manitoba is much cheaper than Saskatchewan. 

As indicated Vancouver is much more expensive than you can anticipate. I believe cost of housing in Vancouver has been equated to New York so that gives you an idea. 

Carpentry is an optional trade in both Manitoba and Saskatchewan so no need to write journeyman red seal in those provinces. 

There are many types of carpentry work so it depends also on what you are looking for:

Finishing carpenter (fine carpentry work)
Cabinet builders (Manitoba - Morden has a special program as they want cabinetmakers there)
Framing carpenters
Rough Carpenters (I believe you call them cribbing carpenters) etc.

So just make sure you know what jobs you are applying for. 

Hope that helps


----------

